

Someone Who Wants To Kill Your Company Worked Harder Than You Did Today - zackattack
http://www.businessinsider.com/someone-who-wants-to-kill-your-company-worked-harder-than-you-did-today-2010-10?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

======
itsderek23
Boy, I'm tired of the war/sports/kill-or-be-killed rhetoric. Haven't seen this
at all in my business.

Sounds like a good guy to go to war with. Not the best guy to work with
though.

------
scottkrager
I'm heading to the gym right now

